# Artificial Reef in Perdido Bay????



## bludigal (Aug 3, 2013)

I am staying on the Alabama side right across from innerreality point. A neighbor told me the 4 markers about 150 yards out towards the channel mark an artificial reef put in by the state of Alabama?

Has anyone ever heard of this? IF so you know what it holds down there and any suggestions on how to fish it?

I was thinking weighting pinfish or some other live bait but didn't know if jigs, etc would work there too?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

He's right. I've never fished it but it's huge. I believe its broken up rubble.

Should hold flounder, redfish, and mangrove snapper.
I'd fish with a kayak or jon boat and freeline some small menhaden, bull minnows, and fingermullet. Shrimp after the baitfish move out to deep water...


----------



## bludigal (Aug 3, 2013)

I caught a mangrove snapper the other day from shore so that sounds like it makes sense. I will take the canoe out there one evening this week an see what it holds.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

we have fished that spot a few times in the past, a few small specks and a lot of white trout on jigs and live shrimp.


----------

